# BE Cream x BE Cream litter 27/09/2008



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Was 9 in the litter culled 2 bucks and was left with 2 bucks 5 does

Pics at day 3



















Day 4



















Day 8


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Congrats Dom & fae, looking good


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Awww creamy


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

Aww, wants!


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 4, 2008)

Wow! Mum's ears look huge! (probably normal for your fancy stock, but wow, I'd kill for some of those ears!).

Cute babies  I love the light mice with black eyes!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

She is a stunner, She came 1st in the selfs at the London champs bred by Terry Thorne


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I think Dom means first in the cream class, not the selfs, as Best Self was a champagne and BOA Self a BEW  Those two then went on to be BIS and BOA. Just thought I'd better set the record straight as the breeders of both those winners are on this forum and I was the self judge


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

cant we tell im a total noob when it comes to showing lol

thanks cait


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

arent these just the cutest??? here they are 4 weeks old


----------

